# Where's HoosierShadow?



## LuvmyGoaties (Mar 9, 2010)

She usually posts quite often but it looks like she hasn't posted anything since 10/4? Has anyone heard from her?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow, I don't know. Hope she OK.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Hope she is ok!


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

Candice! Where are you?!?! Hope she's alright!


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

Now that you mention it I havent noticed. She usually replies quite often. ????? I hope everything is ok with her.


----------



## goatsfun (Oct 5, 2012)

Same:wink:Hope Candice is okay, I miss her photography hehe!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Hey everyone I am sorry I haven't posted! I have been on I just haven't had a chance to get into conversation and I miss it! I have been so busy since my last post it's crazy! Our horse track opened on Oct 5th, so I've been out there quite a lot, photographed my husband's cousin's 15 year ceremony/party/etc. <she's from Mexico, and it's a huge deal, almost like a wedding...without a groom lol>.
I came down with a nasty sinus infection Sunday, and was laid up most of the week trying to get over that. I started feeling much better Thurs, but by Fri evening I started feeling yucky again. It's still trying to get me down, but it's not winning 
The track closes next Saturday, and then the weekend after that starts the fall horse sales, busy...busy!

I'll try to post some pictures from the track in the horse section later this evening 

The goats are doing fine, brats as usual


----------



## LuvmyGoaties (Mar 9, 2010)

Glad to hear everything is ok - other than you being sick. It is just unusual for you not to post in 2 weeks.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

LuvmyGoaties said:


> Glad to hear everything is ok - other than you being sick. It is just unusual for you not to post in 2 weeks.


Thanks, I know I can't believe I haven't been posting  I've been busy before, but the past 2 weeks have been absolutely crazy busy.
On top of all of it, my kids and husband were on fall break/vacation last week too.

I'll definitely get caught up on here, I miss posting here, this is my favorite place on the internet


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

Quinceanera's are always such a huge thing that probably took a while to get photos of that in and of itself. Glad your ok, just busy.


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

Glad to here from you! So glad you're ok, other than being sick. Sinus infections are never fun. Yes, please post pics of the track! LOVE YOUR PHOTOGRAPHY!!!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Glad you are just busy and everything is ok!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww, there you are~!!!, been worried about you girl, glad things are OK, sorry you where sick, glad, you checked in and good knowing, you are still kicking. :hug:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks Everyone  Linz had messaged me, and I wanted to get over here and post that all was well. Sometimes life gets crazy busy, but at least it's not boring lol 



xymenah said:


> Quinceanera's are always such a huge thing that probably took a while to get photos of that in and of itself. Glad your ok, just busy.


Very true, I haven't even touched the pictures from the party yet, and didn't edit a whole lot from the church, except for the individual family photos with the birthday girl 
It was really nice, everyone pitched in to help with the party, and there must have been over 200 people at the party! It was impossible to move around when they were doing the 'formal' dances so I had to pick a spot and get what I could get. I came down sick the next morning, so glad it didn't happen before then!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So glad you did


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Glad you're ok, I know about busy. Just think of all those who noticed and missed you on here.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Glad you are ok and doing well. I haven't been on in forever and I just saw this topic and thought "Oh No!" Glad your family is doing well but busy. Take Care!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Well I figured I would post here, heh. I have been MIA since mid week last week. I may not be on for a few more days. Horse sale has had me swamped. I am so far behind <as usual lol>. I was at the sales for horse inspection days Sat & Sun all day, then yesterday I was at one sale for a couple of hours, then at the other for nearly 9 hours <actual sale was 5 1/2hrs>. Amazing time though. I'll try to post pictures and updates as soon as I can get caught up. 
One more day of sales, although it's tempting to go out more since it doesn't end until the 16th...


----------

